# B2C Newbie Question - Bitter coffee



## Tommyboy81 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi,

just brought my 1st b2c machine, went for the delonghi ecam 23.420.

brought some blue miuntain beans from tkmax and made 2 or 3 long coffees.

so 1st thing I made the mistake of adjusting the bean grinder dial to set the coarse of the grind as one of the first things I did (no beans in the hopper at this point), god knows why. Then when i read instructions it says dont touch this till after a few coffees have been brewed and also only whilst the beans are being ground. So I thought best option is to set it back whilst it is grinding. (Not sure if and what that has done) but coffee seems to be quite a nice consistency with a reasonable creme ontop.

at the moment just got it on standard strength but the coffee seems quite bitter? 
Not sure if this could be the beans?

So 2 questions, 1 have I screwed anything by playing with the coarse dial? And 2nd any advise on why the coffee is quite bitter?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

1. If you adjust the grind tighter (not running) this can stop the burrs rotating and possibly burn out the motor. From what you have said I do not think you have caused any problem. NB Read the instructions.

2.Are you used to drinking espresso ? It can be slightly bitter. The beans you have bought will not have a roast date on just a BEST BEFORE.

Ideally buy beans freshly roasted (see list of coffee roasters on forum) or find a local roaster.

The taste / flavour will also depend on where the beans are from (Country) and their roast level.

Do more reading on the forum. Also introduce yourself.


----------



## Tommyboy81 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi El Carajillo,

Thanks for the advise and yes very rude of me, i'm Tom and please to meet everyone.

On question 1, yes I only loosened not tightened and then tightened back up with the grinder running. Phew!

On question 2, I do drink a fair bot of coffee and have espressos now and then. But to be fair made a coffee this afternoon, another long coffee and it seemed to not be so bitter. Not sure of perhaps it could have been to do with the 1st couple of brews from the machine perhaps?

Thanks again for you reply.


----------



## Angie (May 25, 2021)

I have been getting really bitter coffee out of my delonghi magnifica. Just bought a new infuser from Amazon was excited as thought this was the problem , the old infuser sounded like it was getting jammed. Anyway the new way is much more smooth when I push it down , but the coffee has come out still bitter, I suppose it can only be the grinder, can anyone advise me please. TIA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Angie Welcome to the forum...what sort of coffee are you using in the machine?


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

@Angie

How long does your Magnifica take to make a coffee, and how big is that coffee (i.e. what is the weight or volume of each 'shot' ?)


----------



## Angie (May 25, 2021)

Angie said:


> I have been getting really bitter coffee out of my delonghi magnifica. Just bought a new infuser from Amazon was excited as thought this was the problem , the old infuser sounded like it was getting jammed. Anyway the new way is much more smooth when I push it down , but the coffee has come out still bitter, I suppose it can only be the grinder, can anyone advise me please. TIA


 Just turned the grinder a few turns and the coffee is fine now! Maybe I didn't need the infuser, but gonna keep it anyway. Thanks


----------

